# Scaffolder looking for job in or near bur dubai!!



## sharnna15 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey, me and my partner are thinking of moving to Dubai end of ths year. Does anyone know of any English scaffold companies that have a lot of work out in Dubai?? If anyone can share any info, would be much appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you a designer engineer or just a labor?
The salary range for scaffolding team falls between 100$ / monthly up to 4000$ / monthly, depending on your certificates and experience. And there's so many companies in the market here in Dubai where all the labors are Indians, and they are doing a great job with low salaries.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Going to be a tough find. Health and safety or skills doesn't really apply here, most work is done by untrained farmers for buttons. You would have to go in at supervisor/managerial level.

Al Laith are one of the largest companies though, worth contacting them.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You might find a job in sales or marketing in a scaffolding company. I know of one english company called Derwent that supply. Scaffolders will be indian/Pakistani on very very low wages and living in staff accomadation 8 to a room!!! Westerners do not do labouring jobs in Dubai.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Try contacting SGB or Falcon.

You could also try Westminster


----------

